
Story Arcs: The Six Shapes of Stories - lowmemcpu
https://thewritepractice.com/story-arcs/
======
tsomctl
A more pithy version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP3c1h8v2ZQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP3c1h8v2ZQ)

